#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Qual servidor mikrotik devo usar p 50 clientes cada um a 2mb

## vitorianetpredial

*uso aqui a rb 750 configurada pela ligway.


Qual seria a melhor custoxbeneficio.

Aguardo que os amigos me ajudem!

Desde ja agradeço!*

----------


## wdnc5

> *uso aqui a rb 750 configurada pela ligway.
> 
> 
> Qual seria a melhor custoxbeneficio.
> 
> Aguardo que os amigos me ajudem!
> 
> Desde ja agradeço!*


RB1100 no minimo amigo.

----------


## SURUBIM NETWORK

> *uso aqui a rb 750 configurada pela ligway.
> 
> 
> Qual seria a melhor custoxbeneficio.
> 
> Aguardo que os amigos me ajudem!
> 
> Desde ja agradeço!*


rb 756 funciona de boa

----------


## Djaldair

> *uso aqui a rb 750 configurada pela ligway.
> 
> 
> Qual seria a melhor custoxbeneficio.
> 
> Aguardo que os amigos me ajudem!
> 
> Desde ja agradeço!*


Já tive rb750 da ligway, mas dava problema todo dia, travava, lentidão, e um monte de dores de cabeça, só resolvi quando coloquei uma rb1100ahx2, hoje esqueço que tenho servidor, só para quando falta energia por longos períodos ai as baterias não aguentam.

----------


## tomasinfotech

Monta um pc 
e instale o mikrotik

sai barato e bom

----------


## vitorianetpredial

> monta um pc 
> e instale o mikrotik
> 
> sai barato e bom




como faço p montar um servidor no pc,o que precisa???

----------


## tomasinfotech

é muito simples basta voce pega uma cpu velha o que nao esteja utilizando coloca 2 placas de rede pci 
entre no site 4shared baixe o mikrotik em iso grave no cd com o nero 

depois instale no pc. e pronto voce ja tem um servidor mikrotik completo 

veja o video >>>

----------


## vitorianetpredial

*show de bola esse servidor de pc.

mas minha duvida e a seguinte quando eu nao estiver em casa e faltar energia,ele liga automaticamente pq uso nobreak com bateria de caminhao????

obs: ja uso a rb 750 mas axo ela muito fraca.*

----------

